# Albino Bristlenose Pleco



## fishcrazy (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey I am in need of an albino bristlenose pleco, and I cant seem to find any to buy. If any of you know of a shop near saint paul minnesota that sells them let me know. Also, if there is any online place where they will ship it that is safe let me know as well. Thanks!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

oh man if you live in st. paul you are in luck Aqualand one of the best stores out there its huge they have so much. also check out A World of Fish or aquatropics. ive never been to aquatropics but a world of fish is a great store also. i just looked on google and there is a store ive never seen called exotics and aquatics looks pretty good from what i can see. but i guarentee one of those stores will have one i think most are located in minneapolis. heres the websites. 
Aqualand- aqualandmn.com‎
A World of Fish- worldoffish.com‎
Aquatropics- aquatropics.com‎
Exotics and Aquatics- exo-aqua-store.com‎
I guess i see another one here called Something Fish- somethingfishy.info‎
Deffinetly check out aqualand first its like my favorite store ever lol


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I don't have any albino's left, but I do have fire red juvies available.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

liveaquaria.com there shipping is expensive and there fish are a bit overpriced, but overall you get very good customer support, guaranteed live fish that are healthy.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try www.aquabid.com they have almost anything you could want....i am also out of plecos for sale right now..have had my pairs shut down for awhile...


----------

